# Watermelon or some kind of gourd?



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, I have been lurking around here for a while and decided to join up. I am just learning about homesteading and this site has been a great help.

I have some crazy things growing on the fence line between my property and my neighbor's. Basically my neighbor does nothing to his property and lets it grow wild. Parts of the brush is taller than I am! There is no telling what is growing over there, but one thing I noticed on my side of the fence is what looks like tiny watermelons growing on a vine. My mom thinks they are some sort of gourd. Right now they are maybe a little bigger than my fist, and have not grown a great deal since I first noticed them 2 weeks ago. There are only 2 on the vine that I can see from my side. Pictures are below. 

Any thoughts on what they are and what I can do with them? :help: Thanks!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If I had to guess I'd say gourd.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Buffalo gourd aka skunk gourd.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks so much! I just googled buffalo gourd and it looks like there are several uses for it. One site says the leaves, when crushed, make a potent insecticide. Who knew? Thank you!


----------

